# Audi A3 8L Idle Issues



## jaup (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi,

I recently bought a 2001 Audi A3 1.6, loving the car apart from an issue.

The idle frequently sits at about 1300rpm and sometimes seems to surge within the 1000rpm to 2000rpm range. The car has stalled a few times and then wont start for about 30seconds and also a number of times the idle has jumped to around 3500rpm and then I turn the car off and restart and the idle is back around 1000rpm. 

Also the car is a bit lurchy when I back off the accelerator and is possible taking a bit long to come up to temp (not sure whats normal) and not sure if either of these are related.

I have run the shareware version of VAG-COM and get the following the error:

"
Chassis Type: 8L - Audi A3/S3
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,22,35,37,45,54,55,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 06A 906 019 BS
Component: 1.6l 2V/R4 SIMOS HS3320
Coding: 00011
Shop #: WSC 06435
2 Faults Found:
00533 - Idle Speed Regulation
19-10 - Lower Limit - Intermittent
00522 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
27-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
Readiness: N/A
"

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Paul


----------

